# cloning using layer masks!?



## jeljohns (Jul 22, 2010)

I keep running into the same problem and I'm struggling with Photoshop.

My subject is in front of something I would like to clone out. I keep trying to mask the subject (so that none of the cloning ends up on it) but I cannot make it work!  

I copied the background layer, then applied a mask. I painted black on the part I want to clone, because black reveals, the subject stays white, so it is concealed.  But then when I go to clone it still stamps on the subject! I also tried this in reverse, still stamps on the subject. 

How in the heck do I cleanly mask the subject so I can clone around it???? Can someone please explain this or point me to a good tutorial about it?

Thanks!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 22, 2010)

You have to select it first.  Right click on the mask layer and click select mask layer.  YOu can also inverse the select.  ONce you select something, it will only clone within region.


----------



## jeljohns (Jul 22, 2010)

I did select the mask, then painted on it...

I need a step by step tutorial from start to finish. I'm so frustrated I want to throw my computer out the window.

I also tried selecting the subject with the magnetic lasso tool, copied the selection to a new layer, and then cloned on the first layer...this works okay, BUT there is a harsh line from the selection. It looks fake and unnatural.


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2010)

The computer is not the problem.

Throw yourself out the window.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 22, 2010)

post a photo.. I am not sure what you are trying to do.


----------



## Peano (Jul 23, 2010)

jeljohns said:


> I copied the background layer, then applied a mask. I painted black on the part I want to clone, because black reveals, the subject stays white, so it is concealed.



Duplicating the background layer needlessly increases file size. Clone on a blank layer and put a black mask over anything you want to protect.

Also, you've got it backward about masks: Black conceals, white reveals.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 23, 2010)

KmH said:


> The computer is not the problem.
> 
> Throw yourself out the window.



Can't you get done for inciting suicide over there.

In answer to the OP, we all struggle with PS but there's more than one way to skin a cat so stop messing with masks if you don't understand them, select your subject another way then clone the rubbish out, on a duplicate layer of course. H


----------



## jeljohns (Jul 23, 2010)

Here is a portion of the image. I am trying to clone out the jeans, but I do not want any of the cloned green grass to end up on the dogs face. I also have to select the dog in a way that will end up looking natural.


----------



## Peano (Jul 23, 2010)

Do it as I said earlier: Clone on a blank layer. Paint black on the mask to protect the dog. Masking 
takes a lot of practice. There are rarely any push-button ways to get a realistic mask. 

Doesn't matter which order you do it: Clone first, then mask. Or mask first, then clone. Either way, 
you're going to clone the green onto the dog. All the mask does is cover it up, the same way crown 
molding covers up a sloppy cut by a carpenter.


----------



## jeljohns (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, 

How did you get it so clean looking so the whiskers are still there? Do you do that just by painting the mask on??

So you added a layer, then added a mask to it?


----------



## Peano (Jul 23, 2010)

jeljohns said:


> Wow,
> 
> How did you get it so clean looking so the whiskers are still there? Do you do that just by painting the mask on??



There are no rules in this game ... none that says you have to mask out the whiskers. I just cloned over them, then drew some new ones in on a blank layer. It's much easier than trying to mask them.



> So you added a layer, then added a mask to it?



Yes. Just create a blank layer and clone on it. Doesn't matter whether you clone first or mask first. Either way, you'll cover up the "overspray" on the dog. For the fuzzy parts of the mask edge (like the black hair near the top), zoom in real close, make the brush edge soft, and reduce brush opacity to about 20%.


----------



## jeljohns (Jul 23, 2010)

This is really helpful, thank you!

Hopefully this doesn't sound too stupid...

How did you see what you were painting when apply the mask?
I know if shows up on the mask thumbnail, but if painting those fine details I would have to see where I was painting and be zoomed in pretty close.


----------



## Peano (Jul 23, 2010)

jeljohns said:


> This is really helpful, thank you!
> 
> Hopefully this doesn't sound too stupid...
> 
> ...



If you clone first, the green will cover part of the dog. When you paint with black on the mask, that will conceal the "overspray" and you'll see the dog underneath. Just paint with black until you've covered enough of the cloning. If you go too far so that some of the unwanted background shows, switch to white and paint over it.

That's the value of masking. You can switch between black and white paint to conceal or reveal whatever you want.

Paint with the image visible, not the mask. I only showed the mask so you could see the fuzzy edge near the top.


----------



## jeljohns (Jul 23, 2010)

When I select a paintbrush it doesn't actually show on the picture though, it just shows on the small thumbnail on the layers palette. Is there a way for the paint to show on the actual picture so I can see what I'm doing?


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 23, 2010)

1. open image
2. create new layer (never work on original layer.)
3. select stamp tool (s) (clone tool)
4. look up top, you should see a drop box, make sure it says "all layers" or "current and below" if it is on "current only" it wont work.
5. alt+click place you wanna start sample
6. just draw and watch details (i recommend using about 85% hardness, it gices a slight soft edge to make it clean but not too soft to make it go over stuff.)
7. add layer mask and just paint out what you dont want.

tip: if the area you DO NOT want is larger than the area you DO want, paint out the area you do want, then invert the colour of the mask (ctrl + i) it saves time.


reason your method did not work.

a mask does not prevent  things from happening under it, it just hides them as long as the mask remains active.
they way you could use your method (but not worth it tbh.) would be to:
1. dupliacate image (ctrl + j)
2. do what you did then.

that way when you paint out area you want to show, you have not affected it.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 23, 2010)

to show what you are painting press Q to enter quick mask mode 
that will make what you paint red, to end it, just press Q again (but you will have to change to fill bucket and fill the selection doing it this way.)


----------



## Peano (Jul 23, 2010)

jeljohns said:


> When I select a paintbrush it doesn't actually show on the picture though, it just shows on the small thumbnail on the layers palette. Is there a way for the paint to show on the actual picture so I can see what I'm doing?



The paint (black or white) doesn't show on the image. What you see is the effect of the painting. If you paint with black, it conceals more of the cloning. If you paint with white, it reveals more of the cloning. It's as though you're erasing and "un-erasing" the cloning -- except it isn't really erasing. It's covering and uncovering it.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 23, 2010)

another thing, dont think of the mask as a paint tool

it is another form of eraser tool but better, I never use the eraser, I always use the mask tool as I can always undo / add bits back in.


----------

